# Cabelas In Canada



## bigdawg (Feb 26, 2003)

Hello,

Not sure how many know, or how many care, but S.I.R sports store has been sold to Cabelas. They will build a new store here and it will run as the Canadian Head Office for sales/distribution. They will most likely build a distribution center here as well. This will be built and finished before any other Cabelas in Canada. Montreal location has been put on hold, possibly stopped. Interesting news I think. Kinda glad I got out of that business a while ago...lol. On the other hand, Cabelas discounts are pretty nice.


Blair


----------



## Hutnicks (Feb 9, 2006)

bigdawg said:


> Hello,
> 
> Not sure how many know, or how many care, but S.I.R sports store has been sold to Cabelas. They will build a new store here and it will run as the Canadian Head Office for sales/distribution. They will most likely build a distribution center here as well. This will be built and finished before any other Cabelas in Canada. Montreal location has been put on hold, possibly stopped. Interesting news I think. Kinda glad I got out of that business a while ago...lol. On the other hand, Cabelas discounts are pretty nice.
> 
> ...


Where exactly is here?


----------



## cdhunter (Feb 4, 2006)

did this happen before or after they bought army navy surplusses stock? Why build a new building if the new/old one is only a few years old


----------



## Bowzone_Mikey (Dec 11, 2003)

Hutnicks said:


> Where exactly is here?


Probally Airdrie Alberta ... 10 mins north of Calgary on HWy 2 .... I hear tell Cabellas and Bass pro are building across the highway from one another


----------



## Hutnicks (Feb 9, 2006)

This doesn't bode well for the likes of LeBaron etc.


----------



## bigdawg (Feb 26, 2003)

Sorry,

Winnipeg, MB. New Head Office for Cabelas Canada.

This has been in the works for a little bit of time. Nobody bought Army Surplus. They went out of business and SIR picked up the remaining stock.
They will build a distribution center, as well as a new building because the old one is not big enough for Cabelas. They want to dress it up like every other location. AKA the mountain, fish tanks, etc.

Blair


----------



## Bowzone_Mikey (Dec 11, 2003)

bigdawg said:


> Sorry,
> 
> Winnipeg, MB. New Head Office for Cabelas Canada.
> 
> ...


yes yer Right Dawg ... My bad .... 

But word around the camp fire still stands for the Airdrie locations ... I have heard that from a few people in that neck of the woods


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*LeBaron's .....*



Hutnicks said:


> This doesn't bode well for the likes of LeBaron etc.


Ontario and Quebec based, so a Cabela's out west shouldn't hurt them ..... but I think the BPS in Toronto set the tone for things to come :wink:

PintoJK


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

Bowzone_Mikey said:


> yes yer Right Dawg ... My bad ....
> 
> But word around the camp fire still stands for the Airdrie locations ... I have heard that from a few people in that neck of the woods



it was reported on the local radio news that they whould be based in Wpg.

the curent SIR store would not fit there needs. I don't think it would be large enough, when compared to some of the stores in the states.

should not effect the true archery stores in the Mb, but the clothing and mail order could be a different story

Reed


----------



## stalk-and-drop (Mar 1, 2007)

*Lebarons*



pintojk said:


> Ontario and Quebec based, so a Cabela's out west shouldn't hurt them ..... but I think the BPS in Toronto set the tone for things to come :wink:
> 
> PintoJK


I think it would be a good thing for Lebarons to get a little competition. It might make them smarten-up a little on the core retail fundamental called customer service.
Like Wally World, I only shop at Lebarons when the price is a whole lot cheaper than at a pro shop or CTC.
Just my opinion, but the staff seem to think that they are doing me a favor by being behind the counter.


----------



## bigdawg (Feb 26, 2003)

Actually, not to spread any rumors, but be careful with LeBaron's. A little birdy told me.... that they are after major mail order centers. I think they are already talking with LeBaron's, if not will be soon. If they aquire them, then there will be no Montreal location. Alberta is a possibility, as Winnipeg will be head office and looking to ship to places both east and west.


----------



## Hutnicks (Feb 9, 2006)

pintojk said:


> Ontario and Quebec based, so a Cabela's out west shouldn't hurt them ..... but I think the BPS in Toronto set the tone for things to come :wink:
> 
> PintoJK


True enough for now. However there is no way a group with the savvy of Cabelas is going to ignore Ontario And Quebec for long. Too much population and disposable income here. Wonder if there accepting resumes


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*there's been rumors for years .....*

that Cabela's owns property in the Barrie area, don't know if it's true but only time will tell ..... regarding LeBaron's ..... since BPS opened up here I've not heard a peep about them, and they were the "big cheese" in this area for decades.

PintoJK


----------



## Hutnicks (Feb 9, 2006)

pintojk said:


> that Cabela's owns property in the Barrie area, don't know if it's true but only time will tell ..... regarding LeBaron's ..... since BPS opened up here I've not heard a peep about them, and they were the "big cheese" in this area for decades.
> 
> PintoJK


Wouldn't surprise me a bit the Cabelas has bought land here. Home depot has been doing it to try to prevent Lowes coming in to metro areas.

WRT Le Baron I noticed in the last 5-6 years that they were gradually thining out their hunting equipment lines and bringing in more clothing and accessories etc. I am not sure that was a particularly smart move.


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*they didn't buy .....*



Hutnicks said:


> Home depot has been doing it to try to prevent Lowes coming in to metro areas.


enough :wink:

PintoJK


----------



## Pic (Sep 12, 2003)

I e-mailed Cabelas back in April, and they confirmed that their huge store to go up in Mirabel Quebec was still a go...Hmmmm, wonder what has changed?

Serge


----------



## bigdawg (Feb 26, 2003)

The language barrier. I am not joking, they never knew how strong the french language is in Quebec. The Quebec store is on hold until Winnipeg is complete. They may still go through with it, but it is unclear at this time. If you look they have taken it out of their catalouges.


----------



## coptor doctor (Aug 25, 2003)

Well lebarons in My opinion is a joke. Just my opinion. Go there and try and buy ah say something as simple as screw in field points? AHH sorry all we have is one pack of 11/32 125 grain !! DuhHh. Chuck Adams with his 80 pound Reflex does not buy at lebarons.. Ok try and buy a decent bow case not some $20 wonder but a nice one UHH maybe we can interest you in a double Riflre case a bow would fit in there fine I think!! was the answer.. Oh Ok you want to buy your wife a hunting suit holy they have Two hundred of them AHH sorry your wife is Not XXL.. Well we stock no small or medium.. Tell you what if your in Ottawa drive over to Gatineau to Le Boutique Archerot. Don't laugh at the spelling Pic my froganeses is not great!! Dan has a great selection and most likely has something that would fit just about anybody. Bass pro shops while is probably the most awesome store in Canada. Is definetly not the same store as in the USA. Just make a trip and compare prices. For my money still worth the 7-8 hours to go to Cabela's in Hamburg NY or Detroit about the same distance for me.. I am sure if and when Cabela's come to canada it will not have prices close to the USA.. Although if one did come to montreal i would make weekly trips just to Drool.. Sort of Like Pic when i take him to the Quebec Ballet!!:zip:


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

Wow Carl, thats alot of prostaffs under your post!

Anyways, why is it Canadians always get the shaft when it comes to retail pricing vs. US pricing? Even when an item is made in Canada, I can often buy it cheaper in the USA than at any store in Canada. Why must an item be 10-25% more expensive to buy in Canada even before that 14% kick to the groin we get at the checkout? 

Enough ranting, I want to go to the ballet with Carl....


----------



## Hutnicks (Feb 9, 2006)

cath8r said:


> Wow Carl, thats alot of prostaffs under your post!
> 
> Anyways, why is it Canadians always get the shaft when it comes to retail pricing vs. US pricing? Even when an item is made in Canada, I can often buy it cheaper in the USA than at any store in Canada. Why must an item be 10-25% more expensive to buy in Canada even before that 14% kick to the groin we get at the checkout?
> 
> Enough ranting, I want to go to the ballet with Carl....


 Think he's trying to impress Cabela's when they open up here/


I don't know what the deal is with Canadian pricing, but with the dollar so strong again and the border only 40 minutes away were going to be looking at a lot more cross border purchases in the near future. That really sucks for Canadian business though, they deserve better.


----------



## H.M. Murdock (Nov 13, 2005)

bigdawg said:


> The language barrier. I am not joking, they never knew how strong the french language is in Quebec. The Quebec store is on hold until Winnipeg is complete. They may still go through with it, but it is unclear at this time. If you look they have taken it out of their catalouges.


Their website still has the Monteral location opening early 2008


----------



## bigdawg (Feb 26, 2003)

Well,

I can almost guarentee that it won't be open in early 2008. But, hey I may be proven wrong, has happened many times before.


----------



## cdhunter (Feb 4, 2006)

the cabelas in Grandforks is going to take a huge hit all the guys that i work with that enjoy the outdoors were acting like kids at Christmas:tongue::tongue: when the news broke to day at work I wouldn't doubt that a good portion of their business comes from Winnipeg. The good news for s.i.r's staff is cabelas seem intent on holding on to them. Blair have you heard of any of the possible locations their eying up in the city?


----------



## xXStanXx (May 18, 2007)

Great...another huge @$$ sporting goods store...just what we don't need. I live in Calgary and I hate the big sporting goods store. Their service ain't that great and if you have a specific problem, getting help is hard sometimes. I love the little stores, like the Calgary Archery Center (god bless 'em). Best archery store EVER. I ain't dissing places like Wholesale Sports or Russel Sports, but they just don't offer the same service as smaller, more specialized stores. Although having a Cabelas would be cool, just to look around in, maybe get some camo, but other than that the Calgary Archery Center is my #1 choice for anything archery related.


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

Russell's no good no more? Hmmm, interesting development - is that related to their purchase by another local sports store? CAC is a small shop? Archery wise I thought they were one of the biggies, lane wise for sure anyways. The rumours are flying around about Cabelas & BPS in Calgary but I'm to the point that I have to see it to believe it. I'm not going to hold my breath, since that'll turn me blue.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

BPS is definitely opening in Calgary. Current scheduled date is mid to late 2008. They are already hiring for management position.

From the website: _We are currently accepting applications for the General Manager Position in our Calgary (Canada)store scheduled to open in 2008. Qualified candidates will have at least 10 years multi store or big box retail management experience. _

As for people who hate the big box type stores - get used to it.  For every one person who hates them and won't set foot in one, there are 100 who do like them. We get about 4 million people a year (I'm NOT exaggerating here - turnstile count) passing through the doors of the Toronto store. Calgary won't get anywhere near that number, but I'll bet they hit 1.5 million for 2009.

A quick glance at the Cabela's site doesn't show any job openings or info regarding Canadian store openings. Very strong rumours regarding a Barrie, Ontario location, though, but no hard evidence yet.


----------



## 3D-GURU (Apr 1, 2003)

*LeBaron vs. BPS*

I completely relate to what people are saying regarding the customer service issue at LeBaron, at least in Mississauga. When I started shopping there about 20 years ago, the guys there literally knew your name when you walked in the door. Now, you have a hard time getting someone to even give you the time of day.

That being said though, just compare prices. On most items that I like to purchase, including fishing and hunting gear, BPS cannot even compare in price. Their selection might be awesome for most things, but their prices are horrible, unless Stash has marked them down for clearance:wink::wink:!! 

Example: Lindy Big Fin spinnerbaits that I was buying two years ago. Lebaron $6.72, BPS $19.99!!!! That's right, and when I asked the guy in fishing why so much, his answer was that I must be thinking of another product, because I haven't been buying them for 15 years already!!!!

Rifles and optics. Well, don't even get me started there. When I found a rifle at, of all places, Tremblay's in Orillia that was almost $200 cheaper than BPS, and asked if they would match the price, I was told that Tremblay's is not a competitor of theirs and they would not match. When I told them that LeBaron's price was also alot cheaper the response was, "maybe, but I bet they don't have one in stock!!" When I then asked to handle one in my chosen caliber, they (BPS) didn't have one in stock!!!!!!! Guess where I went?? Optics, just take the LeBaron catalogue with you when you go in. You will probably puke!!ukey:ukey:

So yes, it may be a great store to browse in, but until I start to see reasonable prices, I will keep walkin out of there with nothing in my hands, and driving down to LeBaron's and picking out what I need and paying much less for it.

Just based on my experiences,

Rob


----------



## scrounger (Mar 13, 2007)

bigdawg said:


> Well,
> 
> I can almost guarentee that it won't be open in early 2008. But, hey I may be proven wrong, has happened many times before.


Too bad: I was looking forward to it. Sick and tired of driving through 3-4 stores each about 50 miles apart just to end up buying something from a catalogue...
Rob


----------



## Bowzone_Mikey (Dec 11, 2003)

xXStanXx said:


> Great...another huge @$$ sporting goods store...just what we don't need. I live in Calgary and I hate the big sporting goods store. Their service ain't that great and if you have a specific problem, getting help is hard sometimes. I love the little stores, like the Calgary Archery Center (god bless 'em). Best archery store EVER. I ain't dissing places like Wholesale Sports or Russel Sports, but they just don't offer the same service as smaller, more specialized stores. Although having a Cabelas would be cool, just to look around in, maybe get some camo, but other than that the Calgary Archery Center is my #1 choice for anything archery related.


While I agree with you that CAC is one of the best ..Al, Lorna and their Staff are some of the best in the Biz IMHO ....At one time it was the Largest shop in North America ... Russels was bought up by Wholesale and their service still sucks.... Nothing like going in to talk with the "Optics Expert" that was the "tent expert" last week..... 

as far as outdoors stuff ...tents ... boots, clothing etc ... I will shop at Cabelas or Bass pro ....specific hunting stuff ... if I buy shells it will probally be from where I can get the best price ... Archery stuff will be from a shop like CAC .... 

I went to sporting store here in my home town ....one thats been around since Christ was a cowboy ....lookin for Easton arrows "epic 340s" in fact
... I was told that Easton didnt make arrows that they were a hockey company and that I must be confused ...... I havent been back there since ...but they are the only supplier in town for Surefire Flashlights and I need a new bulb ....


----------



## scott_r (Jan 31, 2006)

Found this on Canadian Gunnutz :darkbeer:

hxxp://cjob.com/news/index.aspx?src=loc&rem=72481

CJOB has learned a long-standing outdoor sporting goods retail outlet in Winnipeg will be taken over by a U.S. company.
Staff at S.I.R. on Ellice tell CJOB they learned last night that U.S. retailer Cabela's will be taking over the store.

Employees say the American firm has several large outdoor sporting goods store across the U.S. and will make the store here the first Canadian outlet and will also become the Canadian headquarters for the operation.

Staff say there are over 100 employees at SIR, adding they were told by Cabela's top executives that no one will lose their jobs.

Staff also say the Winnipeg store could possible be expanding.

S.I.R. first opened in Winnipeg in 1924.

CJOB's Colleen Bready reporting


----------



## Hutnicks (Feb 9, 2006)

Bowzone_Mikey said:


> While I agree with you that CAC is one of the best ..Al, Lorna and their Staff are some of the best in the Biz IMHO ....At one time it was the Largest shop in North America ... Russels was bought up by Wholesale and their service still sucks.... Nothing like going in to talk with the "Optics Expert" that was the "tent expert" last week.....
> 
> as far as outdoors stuff ...tents ... boots, clothing etc ... I will shop at Cabelas or Bass pro ....specific hunting stuff ... if I buy shells it will probally be from where I can get the best price ... Archery stuff will be from a shop like CAC ....
> 
> ...


Oh, you could have endless hours of amusement with that clown. Head on back and see what he thinks of Nike/Bauer sticks.


----------



## Bowzone_Mikey (Dec 11, 2003)

Hutnicks said:


> Oh, you could have endless hours of amusement with that clown. Head on back and see what he thinks of Nike/Bauer sticks.


The stupid thing is ....that shop is a Hunting specialty store .... 
But archery aint big around here ...hes a gun shop .... 

I have thought about taking in all my arrows that I have .... about 200 or so of various types and sizes ...about 150 of which are Eastons of various sorts ... ACC, Excels, lightspeeds, xx75 etc.... and dumping them on the counter , Or maybe just bringin in 1 epic 340 ....sayin I know these are extremly rare ...but I was wondering if you could help me out ....


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

*BP Lowest price guarantee*

Bass Pro does have a lowest price guarantee, but you do have the responsibility of showing some proof of a lower advertised price. If you come in with an ad or a catalog from LeBaron or some such that's within a reasonable distance (like within 50 miles), you WILL get that price matched. 

I can't comment on Tremblay's or other stores, but remember, it has to be an *advertised regular* price, not some deal you're getting personally from the owner of a small store, and not a special sale or clearance price.

The sales associates do not have the authority to change or promise a lower price, but the managers do. Ask to speak to a manager (and be polite - if you come in with a belligerant attitude you might get it back ) and you WILL get the price match. Just this week a customer wanted a bow that we had on for $299.99 - he was nice about it to the manager and got the bow for $219.99.

As for some items that might be way overpriced, like the Lindy stuff, please keep in mind that with BPS and Cabela's you're dealing with monster corporations where the pricing and other issues are dealt with at the corporate level, and Bass Pro HQ in the USA does take into consideration what LeBaron charges for a Mepps spinner when they set their price. They set what they calculate is a reasonable profit and a fair market price, and it either sells or doesn't based on local demand. 

Once in a while mistakes are made (not too hard to understand or forgive, considering BP sells something like 400,000 different items and each single item has to be price-converted from $US to $CDN), and you may come across something that is way overpriced accidentally. Doesn't hurt to ask a manager for a price correction, and again, if you can establish a competitive price from another local seller, you'll get it. You'll also occasionally find an error in a product *WAY* underpriced, but nobody ever complains about that to a manger, do they?  

(I have a 3D target in my backyard that cost me $35, but was supposed to be $85 until they discovered the error...)

And sometimes, in any store from a the biggest chain on down to the smallest pro shop, you will come across a sales associate who doesn't know his ass from a hole in the ground, so just let it go.


----------



## Lawrence Archer (Feb 5, 2007)

Hopefully they build one in NS somewhere, we barely have any shops with bowhunting gear.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Stash said:


> ... Bass Pro HQ in the USA does take into consideration what LeBaron charges for a Mepps spinner when they set their price....


Sorry, I meant to type "Bass Pro HQ in the USA does NOT take into consideration what LeBaron charges"....


----------



## Hutnicks (Feb 9, 2006)

Bowzone_Mikey said:


> The stupid thing is ....that shop is a Hunting specialty store ....
> But archery aint big around here ...hes a gun shop ....
> 
> I have thought about taking in all my arrows that I have .... about 200 or so of various types and sizes ...about 150 of which are Eastons of various sorts ... ACC, Excels, lightspeeds, xx75 etc.... and dumping them on the counter , Or maybe just bringin in 1 epic 340 ....sayin I know these are extremly rare ...but I was wondering if you could help me out ....


No man, just haul in one. Polish it up and tell him it was a prototype hand built by Jim Easton Himself on a spinning lathe, he gave it to me personally after I save his life in Nam, but I'll sell it to you for 5 grand!


----------



## Jennings (Aug 17, 2005)

As another Winnipegger, I look forward to Cabelas. SIR is always understocked and overpriced. But I still look forward to my regular visits to Scheels, Gander Mountain, and Sportsman Warehouse in Fargo and of course Cabelas in East Grand Forks.


----------



## Jay (Sep 18, 2002)

Only Blair would get REALLY excited about a Cabela's opening in Canada. lol

So Blair, does that mean the SIR that is on Empress is being like gutted out and changed? or are they just taking down the SIR sign and making it say Cabela's?

Do you still get your SIR Pro Staff deal there?
Will you get me fishing and hunting stuff?
How is it across the street from me?
What is Winnipeg like?
I will be home soon. Make sure the dogs are fed and trash is out. Make my bed and clean my room too, but don't touch anything.


-Jay Lyon


----------



## motoman (Mar 30, 2007)

it,s great to hear that cabelas is coming to canada but i wounder if they will nuder it like they did to the bass pro in toronto. no handguns or ammo for hadguns. to look at a shotgun or rifle they pretty much handcuff you to the display cabinet so you don,t take off with it.


----------



## Hutnicks (Feb 9, 2006)

motoman said:


> it,s great to hear that cabelas is coming to canada but i wounder if they will nuder it like they did to the bass pro in toronto. no handguns or ammo for hadguns. to look at a shotgun or rifle they pretty much handcuff you to the display cabinet so you don,t take off with it.


I don't think they have to worry about that out west. The "Drugstore Cowboy" version we get here is largely due to the GTA demographic, and PC attitude it fosters.


----------



## terrym (Feb 25, 2005)

I live about 20 minutes from Basspro in Toronto so I'm in there all the time. While its great to have such assortment they are by no means perfect. Staff generally don't know much except for a few guys who are quite good. There is a guy in archery who is good as well as one guy in guns. Most of the others belong in a Canadian Tire. Basspro also have inventory control problems and haven't quite figured out the Canadian market. Even that pathetic chain "Le Barons" has actually shown some improvement in stock levels ( still not great ) and have reprogrammed a couple employees to actually be helpful. I have actually started shopping there again and swore I would never return when BP opened. Is Cabelas coming to Barrie? I doubt it now that BP is open, I think Montreal is still the eastern target. Hunting and fishing is not looked down on in Quebec as much as it is here. I know I come from Quebec and lived there for 21 yrs. Now that they have aquired SIR out west and have a distribution base for the catalogues I can see me using mail order more. I have been to Cabelas stores in the states and they are much beter than Basspro for hunting stuff. Will that formula remain when they open here? Doubt it, this is land of liberals and they aren't going to have pistol ranges in the stores in this country, no sirreee.


----------



## Tundra_Hawk2003 (Mar 25, 2005)

A Montrealer here! Never been to a LeBaron outside of Montreal. Don't know the history between Le Baron & Baron Sports but whatever happened in the past, SAIL seems to have taken over Baron Sports. They built a new flagship store in Laval but no archery equipment whatsoever 
Geared more like a big hiking fashion store if you ask me.


----------



## Hutnicks (Feb 9, 2006)

Maybe we ought to be lobbying Mountain Equipment Co Op to get into hunting for competition


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

MEC into hunting ROTFLMAO - that operation is so full of green necks that we'll be lucky if they still print a catalogue in 5 years just to save the trees. Better, to run a web page on "green" electricity. Of course most of the customer will still be using power produced by a coal fired power plant.


----------



## coptor doctor (Aug 25, 2003)

*Cabela's Montreal.*

Ok guys i finally got ahold of some one at Cabela's. I asked about thier store opening in Montreal, Quebec here is their Reply.

Hello Carl,
Thank you for your inquiry. According to the information I have, the store is scheduled to be open some time in 2008. I do not have any information stating that plans for the store have been canceled. If we can be of further assistance, please let us know.

Have a great day!

Kandy

So i guess we wait with great anticipation!!:tongue:


----------



## Tundra_Hawk2003 (Mar 25, 2005)

coptor doctor said:


> Ok guys i finally got ahold of some one at Cabela's. I asked about thier store opening in Montreal, Quebec here is their Reply.
> 
> Hello Carl,
> Thank you for your inquiry. According to the information I have, the store is scheduled to be open some time in 2008. I do not have any information stating that plans for the store have been canceled. If we can be of further assistance, please let us know.
> ...


Interesting news as I am not impressed with either le Baron or Baron Sports/SAIL.


----------



## scorpion38 (Jan 3, 2006)

*cabelas in canada*

hey guys i work at a salmon fishing camp in new brunswick and there was a guy in fishing about 1 month ago and he goes to montreal every week on buss.his bussis he is the guy that is building the new cabelas store there according to him as of 1 month ago that the store is a sure thing


----------



## cdhunter (Feb 4, 2006)

ok if anyone from montreal has been following this thread have any one seen the new building. comercial buildings on average take roughly 6 months and there has to be some sign of construction by now as for here in the peg blair have you heard anything about location or when they are converting signage and stuff


----------



## bigdawg (Feb 26, 2003)

No full information yet. Other then nothing is changing till spring time.


----------



## coptor doctor (Aug 25, 2003)

It did say opening late 2008:tongue:


----------



## Tundra_Hawk2003 (Mar 25, 2005)

cdhunter said:


> ok if anyone from montreal has been following this thread have any one seen the new building. comercial buildings on average take roughly 6 months and there has to be some sign of construction by now as for here in the peg blair have you heard anything about location or when they are converting signage and stuff


Tell me where the location is & I will personally drive out there myself... with a camera!
PM me to so I will not forget to check this thread!


----------



## coptor doctor (Aug 25, 2003)

Some where right around Mirabel airport was the spot i heard of. they were even going to revamp the hotel there.


----------

